# digestible / digeste / digérable / léger



## nasti

Bonjour (de ma cuisine  )

Les personnes qui ont des problèmes avec la digestion doivent manger des plats qu'on digère facilement. Ce sont :

- _des plats *bien digestibles*_
- _des plats *digestes *_(le PR : "mot critique")
ou
-_ des plats *légers* ?_

_Certains fruits sont *bien digestes*, certains moins. _Est-ce correct ?


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## janpol

je dirais "digestes" ou "légers"


----------



## itka

Moi de même. Digestes ou légers.
Digestible ? Je croyais que ce mot n'existait pas ! On ne l'entend jamais.


----------



## Kajeetah

On dirait "très digestes", pas "bien digestes"


----------



## Nicomon

Curieusement... je dis « indigeste », mais à l'inverse, j'ai plus tendance à dire « digestible ». 

Très digeste = facilement digestible / facile à digérer
En fait, je crois que je dis surtout : « pas indigeste ». 

Pour moi _léger_ n'est pas toujours équivalent à _digeste._ Les concombres, par exemple (ou autres cucurbitacés) sont légers, et certains les digèrent mal.


----------



## tilt

Comme Itka, je ne me souviens pas avoir déjà rencontré _digestible_, qui existe pourtant bel et bien, et signifie "qui peut être digéré"... que ce soit facilement ou pas !
On pourrait donc dire _facilement digestible_, comme le suggère Nicomon, mais _digeste _est bien plus courant, en France en tous cas.

Ceci dit, dans la phrase de départ, je crois que j'écrirais tout simplement _des plats faciles à digérer_.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> On pourrait donc dire _facilement digestible_, comme le suggère Nicomon, mais _digeste _est bien plus courant, en France en tous cas.


Attention! Je n'ai pas écrit que _digeste_ ne se disait pas au Québec; je n'ai pas fait de sondage.  
Je dis simplement que le mot ne *me *vient pas spontanément. 

*Je* dis - mais je ne parle qu'en mon nom - en ordre de préférence personnelle
1. facile à digérer  
2. non indigeste (on aime bien les litotes)
3. (facilement) digestible (plus souvent sans l'adverbe)
4. digeste (rare dans ma bouche) 

Selon le Petit Robert :


> *digeste* : Comm. (mot critiqué). Qui se digère facilement. Voir digestible.
> *digestible* : Qui peut être facilement digéré. _Aliment très digestible._ V. *Léger* ANT. _Indigeste _


 
Et la référence à léger est : qui ne pèse pas sur l'estomac. 

Dans mon vocabulaire « nicolien », léger = non bourratif / peu copieux ou maigre (non gras).


----------



## Nanon

Je pense d'ailleurs que "léger = non copieux, non gras" n'appartient pas qu'au nicolien... En général, on associe "allégé" avec "appauvri en calories ou en lipides". "Léger" est pauvre en calories et en lipides aussi, mais naturellement. Avec en plus une idée de quantité contrôlée.

Je me souviens vaguement d'une vieille pub pour (il me semble) une marque de lait "léger et digeste". Dommage pour les intolérants au lactose : le produit aura beau être allégé (en matières grasses), ils n'arriveront toujours pas à le digérer...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Pour* léger*, je suis d'accord avec Nico !
_Je digère mal les concombres, mais j'aime en manger parce que c'est léger._ 

Et *digérable* ? Personne ne le dit ? Je ne le dis pas mais il me serait venu à l'idée avant *digestible *dont j'ignorais l'existence 
Sinon, je dis *digeste* ou *bien digeste *(contrairement à Kateejah ).

Par contre *allégé* n'est qu'un argument commercial pour les amoureux(ses) de leur corps ! 
Tout ce qui est light, allégé ou léger (dans le sens non gras ou non sucré ou non n'importe quoi) file à la poubelle chez moi !!


----------



## Nanon

Digérable ? J'avais cru un instant que ça ne se disait pas, mais le CNRTL m'indique que j'ai tort tout en me confirmant que c'est rare.

"Allégé" est certes un argument commercial, mais il ne peut se dire que par rapport à un produit initial dont la teneur en calories ou en lipides doit être en principe un petit peu plus élevée...

Chez moi, je ne flanque pas les aliments allégés à la poubelle. C'est plus simple : je n'en achète pas !!!  Ça _allège _mon portefeuille et ça _relève _le goût de la vie...


----------



## Nicomon

Avez-vous remarqué que le synonyme de _digérable_ est _digestible_? Et qu'on dit _digestibilité_, et non pas _digesteté_?  

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de citer Grevisse mais comme cette fois, il prêche dans mon sens, voici :


> 854. -LANGAGE : *Ne dites pas* : « *Cette viande est digeste* »; — *dites* : « *... digestible *». *Ici *et *Ici *


 


> digeste OU PLUTOT digestible (adj.)
> * aliments digestibles
> indigeste (adj.)
> *REM. : l'emploi de "digeste" est critiqué : *
> préférer "digestible". Cependant, il tend à s'imposer du fait de "indigeste" *Ici *


 
Cela dit... n'en déplaise aux grammairiens, c'est l'usage qui prévaut, et _digeste_ ne me dérange pas du tout. 

Mais bon, le mot a été créé en 1880, et les mauvaises langues disent que je cause un français 17e siècle.


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Chez moi, je ne flanque pas les aliments allégés à la poubelle. C'est plus simple : je n'en achète pas !!!  Ça _allège _mon portefeuille et ça _relève _le goût de la vie...


 
Tout à fait d'accord, surtout qu'ils sont souvent indigérables ? Indigestes ? Indigestibles ? (le premier ne figure pas dans le TLFi contrairement au 2 autres )

En fait, comme toi, je les mets rarement à la poubelle, vu que je n'en achète pas souvent (par mégarde, parfois !) Vive le sucre et vive le sel... en quantités raisonnables !



> Nicomon a dit :
> Cela dit... n'en déplaise aux grammairiens, c'est l'usage qui prévaut, [...].


 
Tout pareil ! Et vivent les régionalismes !


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Tout pareil ! Et vivent les régionalismes !


Oui, et non.
Je déconseille à toute personne voulant parler français d'apprendre le parler ch'tit, par exemple !


----------



## TitTornade

Euh... Le ch'ti, ce n'est pas du français avec des régionalismes...  Et ce n'est pas mettre des *ch'* par-ci par-là dans une phrase en français... 
C'est plutôt une langue dite "régionale". C'est une forme de picard. Je crois que cette langue n'est pas reconnue en France, mais il me semble qu'elle l'est en Belgique.

Pour ce qui est des régionalismes, ils sont sans doute issus de langues régionales disparues ou non, mais ils sont utilisés en français. Pour ma part, je parle français avec des régionalismes comme la plupart de francophones


----------



## Gemmenita

Comtois said:


> On ne dit pas digestible, mais digeste.


Mais pourquoi pas "digestible"? Les deux sont des synonymes. Est-ce à cause du sens de ma phrase?


----------



## Comtois

Ah ! Vous me plongez dans la plus grande confusion, parce qu'il semble que vous ayez raison.
Mon Petit Robert de 74 dit que _digeste _est critiqué, et pour _digestible_ donne _qui se digère facilement_.
J'aurais a priori dit que ce qui est _digeste _se digère facilement (antonyme _indigeste_), et que ce qui est _digestible _est simplement ce qui peut être digéré, facilement ou pas.
Je suis un peu étonné, et je vais creuser la question.


----------



## Gemmenita

Comtois said:


> (...)  ce qui est _digestible _est ,...,ce qui peut être digéré,....



Oui, justement, c'est ce sens-là  que j'avais en vue. Mais encore merci pour les explications!


----------



## Comtois

Les dictionnaires en ligne récents me donnent raison (CNRTL, Larousse), pas les anciens, sauf dans la mesure où pour _digestible _le sens _qui peut être digéré_ est usité depuis longtemps dans le domaine scientifique (ce qui a sans doute contribué à m'égarer).
Il semble donc que l'usage ait évolué en faveur de _digeste _et aux dépens de _digestible _dans le langage courant.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci de votre recherche et la parfaite explication en détail!


----------

